# my new Immortal Ice



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Will be here tomorrow and I can't stand it any more lol. I got it from bikeisland with said "scratches on the dropouts and rear skewer" for 200$ off BD price. Wish me luck


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Some quick cell pics, after quick assembly. So far everything looks great. I'm definitely pleased with this purchase! Oh yeah it even came with pedals and an extra skewer :idea: and the bikes direct website says "no pedals"


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

My OLD Immortal Ice has 21K miles on it, still chugging along. 

That's one high seatpost you got there. . .


----------

